

Mockups To Go - User Contributed Compositions (Balsamiq) - timf
http://www.mockupstogo.net

======
DenisM
The title lead me to believe that I can design my own "components" as in more
arrows, different types of charts etc. Instead this only allows you to share
what I would call "composition of built-in system components".

In other words, you can put two boxes together and share that, but you still
can not create a pentagon.

~~~
timf
ran s/components/compositions/ on the headline

~~~
DenisM
That's better.

So how about them, custom components? :-)

Yesterday I played with balsamiq to create a wizard flow-chart and found
myself in a need to have a straight left to right arrow which does not seem to
be possible. I ended up using the curved arrow and I think it turned out
looking even better than a straight arrow would, but the lingering desire to
have more control over the document has remained.

Overall I think you're onto something really big here. It amazing how much
easier it is to perceive the pseudo-hand-drawn boxes compared to absolutely
accurate shapes.

~~~
balsamiq
Hi there DenisM, Peldi here from Balsamiq.

Re: arrows: there's a little slider in the floating pop-up which lets you
choose the curvature of the arrow. If you stick it in the middle the arrow
will be straight: <http://www.balsamiq.com/products/mockups/help#pi>

Re: custom components. In order to keep the app as simple as possible, I have
been telling people to use the image import feature for it:
<http://www.balsamiq.com/products/mockups/help#images> \- just draw what you
need however you want to, and bring it in as an image.

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
DenisM
The best I could do is this, and the tip of the arrow is dislocated:
<http://screencast.com/t/AWBzNtwG>

Yes, I've seen the pictures-as-controls suggestion. Maybe I should try it
more, but it seems like won't be able to create my own controls with text
fields and other parameters etc.

------
timf
Announcement @ <http://www.balsamiq.com/blog/?p=617>

------
pclark
Great use of Posterous :)

